# Chiller Convention Meet Up. Parsippany, NJ 4/29/11 - 5/1/11



## FRIGHTGUY

Hey Guys and Ghouls!

Not sure if anyone here is headed to the Chiller Convention at the Hilton in Parsippany, NJ this coming weekend but if you are and would like to meet please post here and let me know. Unfortunately I can only make it on Sunday but if you are going every day or just Sunday I'd be happy to meet and say hello. For more on this convention check our their site here - http://www.chillertheatre.com/


----------



## GhoulishCop

FrightGuy already knows I'll be going, but I figured I'd post here to make it official!

Rich


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll be around Saturday.


----------

